# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Een turkse soep voor dieeten, iemand meer informatie?

## Dymitri

Goedendag iedereen,

Ik heb me zojuist geregistreerd, dus even een korte introductie: Mijn naam is Dymitri, van Surinaamse komaf en onderhand 36 jaar (jong) oud.
Ik kamp al jaren (5+) met overgewicht, ik weeg gemiddeld 115 kg, bij een lengte van 1.71.

Om maar gelijk met de deur in huis te vallen: een turkse collega heeft me gisteren een turkse soep geadviseerd genaamd "kabak corbasi" (geen idee hoe je het uitspreekt) om te dieeten, schijnt *echt* te werken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , na een hoop zoeken eindelijk het recept op 1 of andere turkse recepten site gevonden. Op de site staat inderdaad dat het de "welbekende turkse dieetsoep" is...

*Maar voordat ik begin met deze soepdieet,
is er misschien iemand die verheldering over deze soep/dieet kan brengen?

Misschien anderen die het eerder hebben geprobeerd?
Het schijnt nogal populair te zijn onder turken en in turkije.*

Ik zal deze topic in de gaten houden.

Ik kijk heel erg uit naar jullie reacties, alvast dank hiervoor.

Dymitri Haeskot

----------


## ppolleke

Ik heb eens naar de ingredienten gekeken en ja natuurlijk val je daarvan af. Bulgur, Courgette, Rode Peper...+ een beetje margarine. Der zit bijna niks van Calorieen in...Peper versnelt de verbranding, Courgettes dient als vulmiddel, Bulgur als voedselnutrient en beetje koolhydraatjes en goed voor de darmen etc...en wat margarine (minimaal portietje vet...lichaam en geest zijn daar blij mee als je aan't dieten bent).
Succes...

----------


## ppolleke

iyi şanslar klinkt en past beter...

----------

